# Weight at 7 mo. of Age????



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Just curious what weight your Malts were or are at the 7 mo. marker and do they keep gaining length, height and weight much after this age??









My Circe weighed 3 Lbs 12 oz at the vet today. Is she gaining normal and should I expect much more weight gain?









Her breeder stated she would be 4 1/2 to 5 LBS adult weight. I'm shooting for 5LBS and hoping she makes it, I am sure some like the tiny ones but I bought her believing she will get to 5LBS.









For those with older Malts is it reasonable to think that she can still get bigger?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango is 7 months old right now and he weighs 6.06 lbs. I'm not sure when they stop growing, but it seems like Tango isn't growing very much anymore.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I had the opposite problem! The breeder told me he'd be 3.5 lbs, but now he's closer to 5! He's almost a year--full grown by now. I was surprised though bc he was just sooo little when I got him at about 10.5 weeks. He did so much of his growing early on--he's about the same weight as he was at 7 months--about 3 ounces more. I've read some similar topics to this here, and have looked at people's charts of their babies, and they are all so different. It really just depends on the lines I think, so you might want to ask the breeder about it.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Roxie will be 7 months Aug 11. She is probably about 2 lbs 6 oz. She is not an eater. She may be getting ready to grow, as she was eating a little more for the last few days. I think she is about 9 in tall, not her head. I couldn't get her to stand up. The princess was asleep.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It really does depend on lines, I think, and the individual dog. I'm guessing that Bonnie weighed about 5-6 pounds at 7 months. She really didn't stop growing until she was about 2. But, from 1 to 2 she gained very little, maybe a pound. She weighs 8 pounds now, and I'm very happy with her size (so is her vet!).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda at 7 months weighed 5lbs, she now weighs in at 6.7 lbs, she is 15 months old.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola gained weight all the way up to about 11 months old...she probally weighed about 6 lbs at 7 months and now weight around 7 1/2 lbs. whatever weight your baby you will love her just the same


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mia was 7 months on July 18th and she now weighs 4.4 I don't think she'll be
getting much bigger, can't see any growth happening lately.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you, I guess it just depends on the dog and the lines. My Circe is not an eater, in fact I am suprised she's gained what she has, very happy though. I will love her no matter her weight, I just would like to see her a bit bigger, I have a 160 LB Great Dane in the home so the bigger she is the better I feel


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy was 3 lbs at 7 months. She's now almost 11 months and 3.3 lbs.
She's been 3.3 for two months now. She might be done growing.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We got Sir Micro right when he turned 7 months old and his weight was 4 pounds 3 ounces. Currently he is 29 months almost and his weight goes from 4 pounds 15 ounces to 5 pounds 2 ounces it seems. Also he is "fixed" and this seemed to add to his overall body structure. We didn't get Bella Mia until she was 15 months so I have no clue how much her weight was at 7 months.

Mr Wookie's weight at exactly 7 months (July 19) was 1 pound 14 ounces, I think. Now yesterday, his weight was 2 pounds 2 ounces. So he is still putting on weight.

I did a post a while ago about the weight of dogs here at certain ages, and where the dogs came from. A lot of people here answered and I was going to compile a chart... but my life got away from me and I still havn't as of yet. SORRY to all that did contribute to my unoffical poll.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It really does depend on the lines like everyone says. 4 of my Malts stopped growing really early but Cookie kept growing until 2 years. If I remember correctly, Circe is an outcross to a German boy which comes from larger lines so there is a chance that he will keep growing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy was barely 4 lbs. when she was 7 and a half months old. She continued to grow/weight gain until she was almost 2 yrs. old. She is now 6.3 lbs. and 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci just turned 7 months on July 16, and last Wednesday when she was spayed, she weighed in at 6.12 oz. LOL meanwhile the breeder said she was going to be 4 lbs tops!!! LOL, to be honest, i LOVE her size now, I think it is absolutely perfect. My BF wanted her to be really little and I really wanted a doggie I could hug and kiss and not feel like I am going to break it! So, I am happy that she grew and i really think she is perfection!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is 7 months. I'm not sure exactly what she weighs now but 2 weeks ago she was exactly 3.50lbs (3lbs 8oz). I believe that her mother was almost 5lbs and her father 4.5 so I expected her to be in that range but I'm not sure that she is going to make it there. She was 1.7lbs when I got her so she hasn't even gained 2lbs in 4.5 months. I thought I wouldn't like a small 3.5lb dog as a full grown dog but I love her small, she is so easy to scoop up and take with me everywhere. I will LOVE her not matter what size she becomes because she is my baby.







Only time will tell I guess....


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

My Lexi was 3.0 lbs at 6 months and about 3.2 lbs at 7 months. Then she was about 3.4lbs at 8 months. She is now 3.5 lbs at 1 year & 2 months of age. So she did most of her growing the first 8 months. 

My Skeeter and my Sassy were both around 3.5 lbs at 7 months. Skeeter grew up to 2 year of age in size and weight and is now 6.8 lbs and has been this weight since 2 years of age. He is now 7 years and almost 4 months. My Sassy really grew up to 1.5 years but then put on the badly needed weight and is now 6.1 lbs and will be 5 years of age on 12-01-06.

My Panda is a Shih Tzu but she grew also up to 2 years of age.

I just love everything about Cosy so much. Toy is so adorable also. So many furkidz on this list are so cute in looks and personality.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

----------------------------------------
CuteCosyNToy' date='Aug 5 2006, 02:55 PM' post='234688'] Cosy was 3 lbs at 7 months. She's now almost 11 months and 3.3 lbs.
She's been 3.3 for two months now. She might be done growing.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Well my kidz are a wee bit bigger than what you all have posted...I just took them to the vet today and they weighed in at 5 lbs 8 oz (Clair) and 5 lbs 13 oz (Bella). And they are not even 4 months old yet!!! 
Karrie


----------

